# Effect of Middle Initial



## TML (Jul 24, 2009)

Does the presence/absence of a middle initial affect the posting of points? My AGR profile doesn't have a middle initial, whereas my regular Amtrak profile could be adjusted to include my middle initial. If I bought a ticket with my middle initial on it, would this prevent my points from posting properly?


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 24, 2009)

TML said:


> Does the presence/absence of a middle initial affect the posting of points? My AGR profile doesn't have a middle initial, whereas my regular Amtrak profile could be adjusted to include my middle initial. If I bought a ticket with my middle initial on it, would this prevent my points from posting properly?


My middle initial has never been asked or provided for my Amtrak reservations and it is not in my AGR profile. A problem occurs with middle initials and partner points. Starwood or Hyatt told me that my middle initial being in my hotel account would cause miles transferred to Amtrak not to synch up if my AGR profile did not also inclide a middle initial.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't say about regular Amtrak travel posting to AGR, but I think there should be no problem. And I agree with jmbgeg, with partner points, they _may_ or _may not_ post!

My credit card is in the name of "the *M* traveler". Sometimes when I order things, and use just "the traveler", it may not take - because the order name and billing name does not match! I have to order as "the *M* traveler"!


----------



## Upstate (Jul 24, 2009)

The middle initial printed on my AGR credit card is wrong and I have never had any trouble with it. That reminds me I need to get it fixed.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 24, 2009)

A few months ago I converted 10,000 HHilton points into AGR points. My AGR has my middle intial whereas my Hhilton does not. The transfer was made successfully without any problems or delays.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 24, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> A few months ago I converted 10,000 HHilton points into AGR points. My AGR has my middle intial whereas my Hhilton does not. The transfer was made successfully without any problems or delays.


Hey Joe, glad to see your new signature, can I use it too? :lol: Jim


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 24, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > A few months ago I converted 10,000 HHilton points into AGR points. My AGR has my middle intial whereas my Hhilton does not. The transfer was made successfully without any problems or delays.
> ...


Absolutely! I think I'll add a little more to it!


----------



## PaulM (Aug 2, 2009)

Wouldn't the points post based on your AGR number, which I believe appears on the ticket, rather than by name?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 2, 2009)

PaulM said:


> Wouldn't the points post based on your AGR number, which I believe appears on the ticket, rather than by name?


They match name and number, so as to ensure that you didn't give out your number to 10 friends and have them earn points for you. The idea being that the ID check would catch someone using your name, instead of their name.


----------



## IHC (Aug 20, 2009)

Once my name was mis-spelled by one letter on my tickets, and my AGR points did not post because of it!! :angry:


----------



## JSmith (Aug 21, 2009)

AlanB said:


> They match name and number, so as to ensure that you didn't give out your number to 10 friends and have them earn points for you. The idea being that the ID check would catch someone using your name, instead of their name.


I did this once in 2003 and I did receive points for the ticket. I had paid for the ticket, so at the time I figured it was OK to put my AGR number in, but I wouldn't do this nowadays.


----------

